# info Acanthophrynus coronatus



## wonderwes (Aug 1, 2007)

plz give me any info on this Acanthophrynus coronatus how big it get etc etc..also ive never had whip scorpions what their life span..whats the most popular speices,also have u ever been pinched by one


----------



## Chromarco (Sep 4, 2011)

*Information about Acanthophrynus coronatus*

Hi, I´m from León, Guanajuato, Mexico, and well, A. coronatus is the most biggest specie of whip spider in the world, the length of its body is almost 2 inches (5 cms.) long, and the legspan is about 7 inches (18 cms.) long, but their anteniform legs reach the amazing 16 inches (40 cms.) long!! Their lifespan?? Almost 7 years, they change their skin once a year when they are adults, they hunt and eat a lot of invertebrates and even little vertebrates, when they are disturbed produce´s a sound whit a stridulatory organ called "lira", in fact this the only specie of whip spider that can produce a sound, I have a lot of them, from adults to babies, they are amazing and beautiful!! Here some pictures: 
	

		
			
		

		
	








wonderwes said:


> plz give me any info on this Acanthophrynus coronatus how big it get etc etc..also ive never had whip scorpions what their life span..whats the most popular speices,also have u ever been pinched by one

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chromarco (Sep 4, 2011)

More pictures:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michiel (Sep 4, 2011)

Truly a spectacular species! Thanks for the info and pics.....


----------



## colorcham427 (Sep 25, 2011)

hey, anyone else care for this species?


----------



## smashtoad (Sep 28, 2011)

*Coronatus*

Hi all...

I have been looking into the possibility of bringing coronatus into the states, but it apparently is not that easy due to Mexicos export laws.  If Todd Gearheart could get these...he'd be doing it.

I have kept Damon and Het. batesii, and just love these freakin things.  Unfortunately, early this summer the temp in my herp room got too hot, and I lost ALL my amblys, three adult diadema (one momma had several babies), and a trio of young batesii I got from Sam Floyd.  I was pretty bummed.  Due to space constraints and other projects, I have decided not to keep any more amblys until I can get some coronatus...after all, it is the king.

As much as these guys move around at night, I would think a pair of coronatus wouldn't be done justice in anything smaller than a 55 gallon.  The antenneform whips would be close to half the width of a 55 spread out, so you get my point...they are huge.  You would not be able to see their hunting techniques using the whips if they were cramped up.  They "herd" prey towards themselves by tapping behind the prey...I've seen it more than once in diadema. Not sure about batesii, as it hunts with it's body held high off the ground, whereas diadema is a serious wall hugger.  I was so looking forward to having adult batesii...freakin sucks.  

They are very active at night, and if you have good moon lights they make awesome display animals after the lights go out.  Of course, since you are usually alone watching tv or something late at night, the display is mainly for you, but still, they are amazing critters.  Easily one of the very coolest things I have ever kept.

If anyone knows of a way to get them from Mexico to here...I'm in.  There are dudes breeding them down there...how do we do it?

Chromarco...can you comment on this? I'll bet you could get $50 all day long for your babies...I know I would pay it.


----------



## klawfran3 (Jan 28, 2014)

sorry to reawaken an old thread, but have we successfully gotten these in to the states yet? I have been drooling to get my hands on one and would do anything to have them.


----------



## smashtoad (Jan 30, 2014)

Dude...if you're going to awaken an old one...this is the one to awaken.

I've heard nothing, unfortunately.  I keep looking at that pic with all those babies...drives me crazy.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 30, 2014)

Are you aware the legspan and whipspan of Acanthophrynus is many inches shorter than Heterophrynus batesii? Acanthophrynus has a 5mm larger body but much shorter appendages.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klawfran3 (Jan 31, 2014)

smashtoad said:


> Dude...if you're going to awaken an old one...this is the one to awaken.
> 
> I've heard nothing, unfortunately.  I keep looking at that pic with all those babies...drives me crazy.


 it's like... so close... but so far. I wonder what happened to them?


----------



## tarcan (Feb 1, 2014)

Here is a picture of one of my babies, they are growing really fast!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 2, 2014)

tarcan said:


> Here is a picture of one of my babies, they are growing really fast!


amazing!
Hey do you know of anyone in the US selling these? I can't find any info if they're here or not.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Feb 3, 2014)

tarcan said:


> Here is a picture of one of my babies, they are growing really fast!


You should bring them to the arachnogathering/NARBC in March so I can clear out my bank account.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BiophilicGinger (Feb 3, 2014)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Are you aware the legspan and whipspan of Acanthophrynus is many inches shorter than Heterophrynus batesii? Acanthophrynus has a 5mm larger body but much shorter appendages.


Yeah, I was about say something.

---------- Post added 02-03-2014 at 05:24 PM ----------




Elytra and Antenna said:


> You should bring them to the arachnogathering/NARBC in March so I can clear out my bank account.


I second that notion! I would love to have a bunch of stridulating Amblypygi.


----------



## smashtoad (May 1, 2014)

I didn't know batesii was longer...but don't really care.  They're both really awesome.  the bulk of coronatus is what I'd like to work with.  Longer spreads just means a bigger terrarium.  I'd take either, though.  I lost my trio of batesii to a hot spring day two springs ago.  An amblypigid that kill a young mouse is something I'd like to work with.

There are some in the states, I just don't know where.


----------



## smashtoad (May 2, 2014)

BiophilicGinger said:


> Yeah, I was about say something


Were ya?  Because it's such a big deal, right?  That's funny.

Would you call a Reticulated python larger than an anaconda?  Length doesn't equal mass.  

Coronatus is the anaconda of amblypigids.


----------



## dactylus (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the photo!


----------

